# Ryobi Zauber 3000



## Bobster (1. September 2013)

Fische hin- und wieder noch diese *unkaputtbare* Rolle und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Leider verabschiedet sich das "Schnurlaufröllchen" mittlerweile.

Hat das bei dieser Rolle schon mal jemand selbst ausgetauscht ?
Könnte das auch ein Grobmotoriker wie ich bewerkstelligen ?
Gibt es noch einen Tipp wo man diese Schnurlaufröllchen bestellen kann ?

Danke


----------



## Sammler (2. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

Hallo Bobster,

wende Dich mal an die Firma Sänger die haben den Vertrieb von Ryobi Rollen. Konnten mir auch schon mal helfen wegen eines Ersatzteils bei einer Zauber.
Wenn Du keine zwei linken Hände hast und Vorsichtig die Schraube löst, so das nicht alles auf einmal raus fällt sollte es schon gehen. Schön die Reihenfolge merken
Wenn nicht ich hab glaube noch eine Explosions Zeichnung einer 4000er. Zusammensetzung müsste die gleiche sein.

Gruss Sammler


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

was is da kaputt?
das kugellager?
falls ja musst du nicht zu ryobi.
solche miniaturkugellager kann man sich im inet bestellen.
hier aufm board gibts da schon nen fred drüber denk ich.

und beim auseinanderbauen die beiden gelochten scheibchen links und rechts des röllchens nicht verlieren.


----------



## Bobster (2. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

Danke schon mal für die Tipps.
Dann werde ich mich mal zum Angelladen meiner Qual/Wahl
begeben und Ihn fragen ob er "etwas" bestellen kann.#c

..und das in der Service - Wüste D-Land....
mir graut es echt "den" zu fragen ob er mir nen 5,50 Teil bei Spro bestellen kann |rolleyes


----------



## Wollebre (2. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

Hallo Bobster,

kleiner Tip

hatte die Tage eine Zauber 4000 zur Wartung. Die hat in der rechten Gehäuseseite kein Kugellager, sondern eine Kunststoffhülse die ausgeleiert war. Die Hülse läßt sich von der Aussenseite mit z.B. Schraubdreher nach innen rausdrücken. Das KL hat die Maße 7x11x3 mm

Schau mal in deine 3000er ob da auch eine Plastikhülse drin steckt. Wenn ja nehm die raus, mess nach und ersetze durch ein Kugellager. Anschließend kurbelt die Rolle viel satter!

Die Filzbremsscheiben in den Rollen sind auch nicht das pralle und sollten gegen Carbon ausgetauscht werden!
In der 4000 sind die Maße der drei Scheiben: 8x21x1 mm

Die Bremsscheiben in der Zauber 4000, Applause 5000 und Spro Blue Arc 7400 haben die gleichen Abmessungen!! Die Bremseinheiten der genannten Rollen sind exakt baugleich, haben wohl den gleichen Lieferanten(?).


----------



## Bobster (3. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

Uuuiiiiii Wollebre,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, werde ich mir archivieren
für den Tag der Wahrheit, also der Demontage kommt.
Hoffentlich bald.....


----------



## Bobster (3. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

ähmmmm,
bedeutet das austauschen der Filzbremsscheiben durch Carbonbremsscheiben eventuell auch eine messbar höhere

Dragpower ?


----------



## Wollebre (4. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

@Bobster

Filzbremsscheiben bremsen gut wenn die immer gut gefettet sind. Dieses läßt nach wenn durch mehrmaliges Zudrehen der Bremse das Fett seitwärts rausgequetscht wird. Das das Meterial sehr weich ist, ist die Lebensdauer eingeschränkt. Oft ist der Innendurchmesser nach längerem Gebrauch ausgeleiert und die Bremswirkung ist hin.
Neben Bremskraft halte ich das Bremsverhalten für viel wichtiger. Ein wirklich sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln ist fast nur mit Carbon Bremsscheiben zu erreichen.
Es ist richtig das die Bremsleistung meist gewaltig steigt. Bis zu 100 Prozent und mehr schon nach einem Wechsel gemessen.
Zur Vermeidung von Getriebeschäden etc. sollte man diese Bremskräfte nicht einsetzen, sondern das verbesserte Bremsverhalten beim Drill nutzen. 
So habe ich für Buddies Daiwa Ryoga Bay Jigging Rollen verbessert. Bremsen brachten nur 4,5 kg und stark ruckeliger Schnurabzug. Nach Austausch einer viel zu kleinen Kunststoffbremsscheibe (23mm) unter dem Getriebezahnrad gegen eine 30mm aus Carbon, wurden anschließend 11kg gemessen und die Schnur zog butterweich ab.
Auch die beliebten Twin Power haben Filzbremsscheiben die einfach gegen Carbon getauscht werden können.
Bremsentuning oder auch Pimpen genannt ist ein hochinteressantes Thema was ich hobbymäßig seit viele Jahre betreibe. 
Bei allgemeinem Interesse können wir hier gern darüber fachsimpeln.

Anbei noch ein Foto von der Ryobi Zauber 4000

Wolfgang


----------



## RedHead (8. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

N´abend Bobster,

kontaktiere mal WFT, von denen habe ich letztes Jahr einen kompletten Austauschrotor für meine 4000er Zauber bekommen.

Die vertreiben mittlerweile Ryobi und können auch mit Ersatzteilen (bestenfalls direkt ohne über Fachhandel) aushelfen.

Schnurlaufröllchen ist leicht zu wechseln, hatte ich zwecks Inspektion schon mal draußen.

Viel Erfolg und
Beste Grüße
RedHead


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein Foto von der Ryobi Zauber 4000


Das Foto ist nicht von einer Zauber (Wormshaft),
sondern von einer Applause (Excenter) oder Blue Arc oder sowas von WFT . 

Mit dem Kunststofflager ist ja ne gelinde Sauerei, bei den Spros 7000/8000war da bisher ein echtes KL drin, bei Ryobi Applause ein Messinggleitlager.
Wahrscheinlich sind diese jetzt aus ...


----------



## Bobster (18. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Foto ist nicht von einer Zauber (Wormshaft),
> sondern von einer Applause (Excenter) oder Blue Arc oder sowas von WFT .


 
Sieh an, Det als cooperatores veritatis #h


----------



## Wollebre (18. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

@Nordlichtangler
korrekt, die Rolle müßte einen Wormshaft haben.
Dann muss ich nochmal nachfassen um welches Gehäuse es sich gehandelt hat. Jedenfalls steckte die Spule der Zauber 4000 drauf. 
In der Kürze der Zeit die mir zur Verfügung stand, dann auch nicht mehr auf weitere Beschriftung am Gehäuse geachtet.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Zauber 3000*

Das ist ja deren Hersteller-Strategie geschuldet. Somit auch sehr schwer, die Bodies werden gar nicht mehr sonderlich beschriftet, außer manchmal mit Firmenname, Tuffbody usw., wenn Werbung gewünscht.Geht auch recht leicht wieder ab! 
Die silbernen Bodies sind überall Standard. 

Wenn ich eine Blue Arc 9400 Spule (mit Typbeschriftung) auf eine WFT Alubraid 4000 Body stecke, würde das noch nichtmal jemand merken - schwups ist die Identität getauscht. Macht es für die Herstellung an die Vertriebsmarken auch einfacher so. 

Ich frag mich schon länger, wer diese ehemaligen Ryobis eigentlich herstellt, bzw. wer das Ryobi übernahm. 

Vlt. stimmt es doch wie gemunkelt, und am wahrscheinlichen ist es auch, dass es Okuma war, der sich die alte Ryobi und deren Rollen Anfang der 2000er einverleibt hat. Bei einem kurzem Quercheck kommt man leicht darauf, dass die mit typischen Okuma-Rollen belieferten auch dann und wann welche auch der Applause/Zauber Riege haben oder hatten. Spro, WFT, Prologic, DAM, Purefishing, Penn, ABU, Mitchell, u.v.a.m. alle die haben "typisch Okuma". 
Wie Okuma inzwischen auf viele Tochterfirmen in China expandiert hat, entzieht sich mir im Detail, ist aber sichtbar, wenn man alleine bei Alibaba+Co rumwühlt.


----------

